# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ابزارهای گزارشگیری در VB6 > حرفه ای: چاپ گزارشات ویژوال بیسیک از طریق کریستال ریپورت بدون نمایش پیغام و بصورت مستقیم

## abbasmirzaeinia

با سلام خدمت دوستان گلم
ببخشید من بعد از چند سال عضو بودن در این سایت اولین باره که مطلب میزارم
لطفا کمکم کنید من میخوام  در زمان چاپ بدون اینکه پیغام نمایش داده بشه گزارشم رو چاپ کنم :گریه: قول میدم بچه خوبی باشم و مطلب بزارم
این قضیه حیاتیه برای نرم افزار فروشگاهی که خودم نوشتم میخوام

----------


## hmbarnamenevis

با شئ Printer کار کن

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
منظورتون از بدون پيغام چيه ؟ در حالت عادي پيغامي نمايش داده نميشه.
با چه ابزاري گزارشگيري مي‌كنيد ، پيغامي كه مي‌بينيد چيه ؟

----------


## ایلیا آخوندزاده

اگه با دستور printform کارکنید پیغامی داده نمیشه و فقط میره به حالت printing و اگه از دیتاریپورت یا کریستال و یا امثال اینها استفاده کنید ریپورت و انتخاب پرینتر نمایش داده میشه حالا لطفا بگین کدوم مد نظر شماست؟

----------


## WisherMan

سلام 
اگه با کریستال ریپورت گزارشگیری می کنی می تونی اول فرم کریستال ریپورت خودت رو بازسازی کنی و بعد بدون نمایش دادن اون از دستور DataReport1.PrintReport استفاده کنی مثال : 


Dim SqlTxt As String
SqlTxt = "SELECT * FROM anbar order by anbar_sharh"
Set Adoview = New ADODB.Recordset
Adoview.Open SqlTxt, Cnn, adOpenStatic, adLockPessimistic
Set DataReport1.DataSource = Adoview
DataReport1.PrintReport

----------


## کاکرودی

منم همین مشکل و دارم . گزارشم با کریستال 9 طراحی شده وچون نمیتونم تغییرش بدم به ورژن بالاتر نمیدونم به چه شکلی میبایست این کارو انجام بدم .

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
اين مثال را مطالعه نماييد

----------


## ایلیا آخوندزاده

باسلام و درود
آقای vbhamed لطفا فایل crviewer9.dll رو هم ضمیمه کنید.
باتشکر پیشاپیش

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
بايد كريستال ريپورت رو به طور كامل نصب كنيد، ورژن 9

----------


## کاکرودی

ممنون جناب vbhamed . مشکلم حل شد . فقط برای تعداد نسخه چاپ ناچاراً از حلقه استفاده کردم چون نیاز به 4 نسخه چاپ بود .

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
نياز به حلقه نيست، همون متد PrintOutEx يك پارامتر NumberOfCopy داره

----------


## کاکرودی

سلام 
متشکرم از راهنماییتون ، در مورد این تاپیک نمیتونین کمکم کنین ؟

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...88%D8%B1%D8%AA

----------

